# More women in uniform



## Colin1 (May 15, 2009)

Relax, enjoy

Women in the armies of the world (70 pics) Izismile.com - In fun we trust! Pictures, photos, videos, flash, games, celebs, hot stuff


----------



## muller (May 15, 2009)

Lots of goodlooking military babes there, like this one...







Or this one...






Or this one...






So why did they include this one????






Ugly bastards!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 15, 2009)

2nd and 3rd pics aren't bad at all. I'll let Lucky have pic #4.


----------



## imalko (May 16, 2009)

Top photo shows military girls from Serbia.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 16, 2009)

Like if she'd be that lucky!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2009)

Hmmm...

Are those bullet-proof burkas?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2009)

I wonder if they have any in camouflage..


----------



## sturmer (May 17, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> I wonder if they have any in camouflage..



i think they have in desert brown or woodland camo 

me like the others very much ^^


----------

